# food bribes



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Friends bowab has told her that his brother arrived from the village for a visit bringing bags of food which contained cooked whole chickens... The MB is already in the villages with their food parcel for a vote campaign


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

and in the meantime they are feeding all sorts of rubbish to the international media


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

aykalam said:


> and in the meantime they are feeding all sorts of rubbish to the international media


I'm not sure what the international media is reporting, but my outside-of-Egypt friends and my family are like, "Woah, that Tahrir," as if Egypt _is_ Tahrir.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> I'm not sure what the international media is reporting, but my outside-of-Egypt friends and my family are like, "Woah, that Tahrir," as if Egypt _is_ Tahrir.




Have a read of the NY Times,


----------

